# tiers (histoire)



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Me pregunto si la palabra *tiers*, sola, sin otro agregado, podrá significar el *Estado llano*.

_…s'affirme dès les premières réunions des états généraux avec l'ardeur mise par le tiers à refuser l'organisation distincte de la vérification des mandats et des délibérations prévue par Louis XVI._


----------



## Calamitintin

Tu parles mieux français que moi donc je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris la question, mais quand on parle de tiers dans un contexte juridique, c'est un autre que les deux opposants. Ex : _accident de voiture, les 2 conducteurs sont blessés, un *tiers* (ex, un piéton qui passait) est tué._ C'est macabre comme exemple mais c'est le 1er qui est venu 
++
Cal


----------



## totor

Calamitintin said:


> Tu parles mieux français que moi



Quand même, ma chère! Tu rigoles?  

Non, je parle pas de ce *tiers*-là. Mais ça c'est le problème. Je me demande si on peut penser qu'il s'agit du *tiers État* bien que le mot *État* soit élidé.


----------



## Calamitintin

Ca m'étonnerait. Je n'ai jamais jamais jamais entendu "le tiers" pour "le tiers-État"...! Ca va ensemble ! Il n'y a pas d'autre possibilité de tiers ?
++
Cal


----------



## totor

Je ne connais pas, en dehors de ton exemple. Mais autrement je comprends pas la phrase que j'ai mis.


----------



## Calamitintin

Tu ne l'as pas ailleurs dans ton texte où ce serait plus explicite ? Je ne suis pas historienne, mais la révolution j'ai bien dû l'apprendre 4 fois au cours de mes études, et jamais je n'ai entendu tiers pour Tiers-Etat. 
Bon je sens que mes remarques ne sont pas très constructives, je vais me coucher. Bonne chance 
++
Cal


----------



## totor

Je viens de voir le Trésor, et toutes les définitions qu'il donne ont rapport à une personne étrangère, comme dans ton exemple.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Les état généraux... Louis XVI... je crois bien que totor a raison.


----------



## totor

Dommage, Calamiti, mais c'est la seule fois que ce mot apparaît dans le livre.

Et je te remercie bien.


----------



## FranParis

Certains sont ici dans un état second mais le tiers peut très bien être utilisé en l'état, sans Etat...

(Je le dis sans états d'âme, à l'approche du deuxième tiers)


----------



## totor

Dois-je entendre, Fran, que tu es du même avis que Karine?


----------



## FranParis

C'est effectivement le cas.

Le texte indique bien qu'il s'agit des Etats-Généraux (réunion des trois états). Faisant référence à l'un des trois et spécifiquement au troisième (le tiers), il n'y avait pas de raison de réiterer sa désignation complète.


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Fran. C'était ma supposition mais je voulais en être sûr.


----------



## yserien

Creo que poco antes o poco después de la revolución francesa(1789) se hablaba de los estados generales y había un tiers Etat. No puedo dar mas datos, es una pista, Totor busca por ahi.

Yo aconsejo a todos vivamente que consulteís Wikipedia, allí se habla  del tema que nos ocupa.


----------



## FranParis

yserien said:


> Yo aconsejo a todos vivamente que consulteís Wikipedia, allí se habla  del tema que nos ocupa.



Pourquoi, Yserien? 

N'ai-je pas été suffisament explicite dans ma réponse ou aurais-je dû ajouter quelques précisions historiques?

Totor me semble savoir de quoi il s'agit...


----------



## totor

FranParis said:


> Totor me semble savoir de quoi il s'agit...



Tout à fait.

Merci quand même, yserien.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues a mí me parece que le consejo de Yserien nunca está de más. Consultar, informarse, comprobar, es lo que todo buen forista tiene que hacer. El tema es histórico, entonces aprender algo sobre esta fase histórica me parece un consejo fabuloso.

Y si la frase fuera tan obvia, no hubiéramos tenido opiniones contrarias sobre el significado de tiers. Ni tampoco Totor lo hubiera preguntado. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Y si la frase fuera tan obvia, no hubiéramos tenido opiniones contrarias sobre el significado de tiers. Ni tampoco Totor lo hubiera preguntado.



En esto tienes toda la razón, Gévy. En mis pagos siempre decimos: el saber no ocupa lugar  .


----------



## yserien

FranParis said:


> Pourquoi, Yserien?
> 
> N'ai-je pas été suffisament explicite dans ma réponse ou aurais-je dû ajouter quelques précisions historiques?
> 
> Totor me semble savoir de quoi il s'agit...


Les Etats Généraux ont eu une longue tradition dans la monarchie française. 1ér Etat : le haut clergé  ; numéro 2 : la noblesse.  Et ensuite le "tiers Etat", le propre Etat avec ses 578 députés. Cf Wikipedia.



totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, amigos?
> 
> Me pregunto si la palabra *tiers*, sola, sin otro agregado, podrá significar el *Estado llano*.
> 
> _…s'affirme dès les premières réunions des états généraux avec l'ardeur mise par le tiers à refuser l'organisation distincte de la vérification des mandats et des délibérations prévue par Louis XVI._


No, el estado llano no estaba para nada representado en los estados generales, el primero el alto clero, el segundo la nobleza y el "tiers" era el propio estado con sus quinientos y pico diputados. Ver wikipedia.


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> No, el estado llano no estaba para nada representado en los estados generales, el primero el alto clero, el segundo la nobleza y el "tiers" era el propio estado con sus quinientos y pico diputados. Ver wikipedia.



Aquí transcribo lo que dice wiki, yserien:

*Sous l’Ancien Régime, la population de la France était divisée en trois ordres : le clergé, la noblesse et le tiers état parfois appelé « tiers ».*

Ahora sabemos algo con seguridad. Que en ocasiones el *tercer Estado* era llamado simplemente *tercer*, o *tiers*, digamos.

Lo que todavía no sabemos es cómo se llama en español el *tiers État*.

El Larousse dice que el *tiers État* es el *Estado llano*.

¿Por qué dices entonces que el *Estado llano* no estaba representado en los Estados generales?


----------



## totor

Es el wiki francés, yserien. Aquí tienes el link.

el DRAE dice lo siguiente, del *Estado llano*.

~ llano.
1. m. El común del vecindario de un pueblo, a excepción de quienes pertenecían a la nobleza, al clero o al estamento militar.

Y aquí tenemos un link hacia la significación de *tiers État*.

Las explicaciones son casi equivalentes, yserien.

**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, amigos?
> 
> Me pregunto si la palabra *tiers*, sola, sin otro agregado, podrá significar el *Estado llano*.
> 
> _…s'affirme dès les premières réunions des états généraux avec l'ardeur mise par le tiers à refuser l'organisation distincte de la vérification des mandats et des délibérations prévue par Louis XVI._


 
Creo, *totor*, que al margen de que hayas tomado una decisión, tu consulta todavía no ha sido contestada.

A mi entender, la palabra *tiers*, sin otro añadido y dentro siempre del contexto histórico que nos ocupa, significa, como bien dices, el *Estado llano.* 

*Tiers*: 
conjunto de la población que no integra el clero ni la nobleza.

*Estado llano* (según el DRAE):

*1. *m. El común del vecindario de un pueblo, a excepción de quienes pertenecían a la nobleza, al clero o al estamento militar.


Con esto, creo que la primera cuestión queda zanjada.

En cuanto a la frase en sí, se dice en ella que, desde las primeras reuniones de los Estados Generales, algo -no sé qué- se afirma con el ardor mostrado por el tercero en rechazar... 

Quiero decir que, si bien *tiers* es *Estado llano*, en esta frase no hace falta traducirlo así sino mantener, sencillamente, lo de *tercero*. En el contexto, los lectores se darán cuenta de que se trata del tercero de los Estados generales.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Quiero decir que, si bien *tiers* es *Estado llano*, en esta frase no hace falta traducirlo así sino mantener, sencillamente, lo de *tercero*. En el contexto, los lectores se darán cuenta de que se trata del tercero de los Estados generales.



Puede que tengas razón, Víctor, pero no estoy tan seguro de que se entienda.

Quizá, una fórmula de compromiso sería poner, en vez de *tercero* a secas, *el tercero de ellos*, con lo cual sí queda claro y no hay interpretaciones en el texto.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Puede que tengas razón, Víctor, pero no estoy tan seguro de que se entienda.
> 
> Quizá, una fórmula de compromiso sería poner, en vez de *tercero* a secas, *el tercero de ellos*, con lo cual sí queda claro y no hay interpretaciones en el texto.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 
Estuve a punto de proponértelo. Me parece bien ya que así evitarías cualquier confusión.


----------



## totor

Genial, Víctor, y gracias a ti también.


----------



## gustave

Una cosita amigos, es que "tiers Etat" es un concepto conocido como tal en la cultura francesa, repitida mil veces en los banquillos del colegio, y que refiere precisamente a esta época de los Estados generales.
Bueno, mi sugestion seria dejar "tiers" en francés y poner una nota explicando que se refiere a una parte de los Estados generales referidos como "tiers Etat" o sea Estado llano.

Fue muy bueno alargar esta discusion hasta hoy ya que somos el 5 de mayo, aniversario de la reunion de los Estados generales, o sea comienzo de la Revolucion ...


----------



## totor

gustave said:


> Fue muy bueno alargar esta discusion hasta hoy ya que somos el 5 de mayo, aniversario de la reunion de los Estados generales, o sea comienzo de la Revolucion ...



¡Festejemos entonces!

Y me parece una buena opción, Gustave. Porque implicaría también hablar un poco a mis conciudadanos, para quienes la palabra Estado llano no significa gran cosa, del proceso revolucionario francés.


----------

